# Front bumper corners sticking out



## 6shooter (Oct 2, 2012)

the top front corners of the bumper, just under the headlights, are sticking out. The plastic or fiberglass or whatever the facia is made of, doesn't sit flush with the fenders. Could it have just popped out of place, or is there a clip or something meant to hold them flush that could have broken or fallen out? I won't be doing any work to the car until it gets put away for winter, just trying to get an idea what it's going to need because its driving me crazy.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The upper, outer edge of the fascia/bumper cover is attached to the inner fender with two insert nuts that are accessible from inside the wheel opening. If you loosen the attaching screws, you should be able to slide the nuts to adjust the alignment of the edge of the fascia to the fender and headlight.


----------



## 6shooter (Oct 2, 2012)

awesome, thanks for the help! I'll go check that out right now, actually. it'd be nice if that's all it is and something isn't missing or broken!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The front bumper is held on with the screws you can see and some really cheesy plastic clips. Are you the original owner? Have you ever had the bumper off for anything. It would help if you posted up pics to be sure but it's possible the clips are broken which sucks as the only to fix that outside of a new bumper is to do a jury-rigged repair with zip ties.


----------



## 6shooter (Oct 2, 2012)

Check out my thread I posted today, there a few pics there where you can see the area I'm talking about. I'm not the original owner, so who knows if its been off before.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/my-first-goat-39253/


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

6shooter said:


> awesome, thanks for the help! I'll go check that out right now, actually. it'd be nice if that's all it is and something isn't missing or broken!


Boy, am I embarassed!

I spend a lot of time on the G8 board. I had a brain fart and thought your post was about the G8 fascia. My previous post refers to the G8 attachment scheme; I don't know if the GTO is similar.

Sorry about that....


----------



## 6shooter (Oct 2, 2012)

jmt455 said:


> Boy, am I embarassed!
> 
> I spend a lot of time on the G8 board. I had a brain fart and thought your post was about the G8 fascia. My previous post refers to the G8 attachment scheme; I don't know if the GTO is similar.
> 
> Sorry about that....


damn lol. I'll figure it out eventually. They're gonna salt the roads in another week or so probably, so the goat and hog will be going to their hibernation places. If the goat wasn't so big, it'd be right inside the house next to the Harley :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

They stand proud because the small tooth picked side clips are broken. Its molded into the front bumper. Once broken there is no fixing it. You have to replace the bumper. Epoxy won't hold you cannot get behind the joint to plastic weld it. Its an extremely pi$$ poor set up. The bumper is attached to the fender like this. Some joints from factory look welded, some have a gap, some stood proud. Heat makes the plastic rise up cool in the garage it recedes back. 

You can remove the bumper and do a repair on it yourself. I've seen it done and know of one who did his own and he's happy with it. I believe aftermarket bumper solved this issue. For many its a live with it issue.. you can replace the bumper and one good smack to the joint will break it again. I've had mine repaired under warranty several times. One with a replacement of the bumper itself. Its ok now but it moves in the heat. Some still look great after the years... most... are broken and some stand so far out it wont take much to catch it on something and damaging it further


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f42/front-fascia-clips-22497/


----------



## 6shooter (Oct 2, 2012)

Well this isn't looking fun. Guess well see what happens when it comes into the garage for the winter soon. I'll figure out something to fix it, it looks like crap the way it is, has to be fixed somehow.


----------



## 6shooter (Oct 2, 2012)

Well as luck would have it, the dealer called today asking if I can bring it in to fix the bumper. I remember telling the guy I wanted the corners fixed and he just said he would look into it. So when I'm in MA next week, they'll be fixing the car for free. Hopefully the right way lol.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Without replacing the bumper the fix will not be permanent. My dealer did every thing they could think of including pacing epoxy in the joint and allowing it to set up.. In time the joint failed. The tension at that joint with vibrations is enough to cause the joint to fail. 

The bumper and fender will have to be modified to permanently fix this. or perhaps removing most of the front clip to give room to fiberglass or plastic weld it. If your dealer knows another way please ask them to take pics of the process and how it was done.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you follow that thread link on page one you can see my post of the frustration with breaking mine back in 2009. You don't need to replace the bumper. It can be fixed relatively well with the plastic wire tie method. The hardest part is pulling the battery and getting your hand into a tight spot but it can be done and be permanent. A replacement bumper is going to have the same cheap clip on it


----------

